# In need of advice for surrogacy countries/clinics



## mariafrances

Hi there!

After trying to conceive for going on three years now, we are looking to move forward with surrogacy. We have top quality frozen embryos so will be looking for a gestational carrier. 

We reside in England, I hold citizenship in the US and Greece and my husband is a British citizen. We are both 37. 

We have been considering the following countries for surrogacy: Greece, US, India, Nepal and Georgia. There are pros and cons to all of them.

As I grew up in the US, I think that's in my comfort zone but it is priced beyond what we could borrow really. We'd like to consider India but we haven't been married for two years yet so it seems they won't consider us. I was referred to Nepal by a clinic in India but I think this might be rather a new field there? Georgia has come on my radar today but I'm nervous by the back and forth I've been reading about the two agencies there: Surrogate Motherhood Center of Georgia and New Life Georgia? Are either of them reputable? Greece is my second choice, due to distance, legal rights and my citizenship, but I worry that it might be a bit under the table. When I spoke with one of the clinics in Crete for instance, they can't email me about costs, only provide me info on the phone and it was a lump sum cost. I would like to pay as we go. We've already exhausted our life savings trying to conceive on our own so I'm keen to make the best, most informed decision in the next stage of this journey. 

The points we are considering in making this decision include:

- Cost
- Length of marriage requirements
- Distance to London
- Legal rights
- Standard of medical care
- Reputation of clinic

We want to go with a country where we will be the automatic legal parents of our biological child and where care of the gestational carrier is high. We need to consider costs of course. 

If anyone can lend me a hand with all of this, it'd be greatly appreciated. Would love to hear about others experiences.

Many many thanks!


----------



## rj765

Hey Maria! I`ve  just seen your post and want to share a bit my experience 
Thanks God I`ve alredy gone through all the surrogacy stuff and now I am finally a mother of a little angel! For me it was not such a hard choice – where to go for a surrogacy.  Due to inherited disease I am on dialysis, not being able to get pregnant… The same stuff happened to my cousin, elder one, so she was the first to do the surrogacy. She was the one who got to know deeply everything about the process and its peculiarities in different countries. So, actually, I got the first-hand knowledge of how to start on a surrogacy trip in the right way. Due to price-quality correlations, we decided for Ukraine, and it was Kiev the place which made us the happiest parents ever! 
Hope you have already moved forward a bit with your problem! If you have anything to ask - feel free


----------



## little lady

Hi,

We are six months pregnant with twin girls through a wonderful IVF clinic in Las Vegas. I meet my consultant here in London along side my Gyn at the time. We flew out to his clinic and he advised us putting two back would mean twins. Just going through the process for the Pre Birth Order at the moment so our names are on the birth certificate. We have a wonderful surrogate and still can't believe we are flying out to Vegas end of February to watch our girls be born.


----------



## mariafrances

Hi Ladies! I just checked and saw I received replies. Thank you so very much! 

Hi Little Lady, while I'm American, I don't think I can afford a gestational carrier in the U.S.  Would you be able to private message me the name of the clinic and rough estimate of costs in Las Vegas? 

Hi RJ765, I thought of Kiev and spoke with a German couple who are going with Kiev but then spoke with a consultant and she recommended against Kiev and in favor of Georgia. Would love to hear about which clinic you went with and your experience. I'm not sure if I can send you a private message or you need to private message me. 

Happy New Year and congrats to you both on your baby and babies to be!


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi

We also have twins born through surrogacy. We went to Ukraine. Please feel fee to pm me. I can't recommend the clinic we used enough!

Xxx


----------



## mariafrances

Hi DaisyMaisy! I've tried to pm you but I think your mailbox is full. Thanks so much for reaching out! It seems you really have been through the ringer but you've given me some hope, because you got there in the end, yes! I'd really be interested to know which clinic you went with, so please pm me at your convenience. Thanks.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

I've just emptied my mailbox, so a pm should now come through if you want to send one.  xxx


----------



## rj765

Hi Maria! Thanks for your congrats! I wish you to meet the next New Year with your own baby  
I went with biotexcom. I chose this clinic because my cousin already had positive experience with them. The most important point for me was the “All-included” package, which gave me guaranties. That’s one of the most differentiating features of biotexcom. And another one consists in fresh eggs (they work only with fresh material, no frozen eggs). And I loved a lot the quality of service as well (being honest I expected it wouldn`t be fine enough, but it actually was). 
Unfortunately I don`t know that much about Georgian clinics, cause from the very beginning we didn`t consider this country. And I am totally satisfied with Ukraine. But I know how difficult is to make that kind of choice and how important is to know all the peculiarities before starting the process. So feel free to PM  me, my pleasure to share my experience with you


----------



## SWGirl

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322576.20


----------



## selene78

Hi there,
I am not so often here this days, due to a lot of work with children But I am the one who has twins born due to gestational surrogacy in cooperation with New Life in Georgia. We were very lucky to get pregnant in the very first time  But I suppose we very very lucky and this is not a common situation.
About Georgia - beautiful and safe country. I felt in love with it. This year I am going on my holidays there to get known it more About NL - except for communication in pregnancy time we were satisfied with the agency. But in the end of pregnancy they were overloaded with work, and communication was frustrating. Or maybe the problem was just pregnancy coordinator.
Feel free to ask anything on my PM.


----------



## wlee9462

Hi, I am brand new to this site and I am so thankful for the information that everyone is willing to share.
We are looking at needing egg donor and gestational surrogacy - I was wondering if anyone has had any experience in Greece? Or know of anyone?
Or Russia?
Thanks heaps in advance.
-Viv-


----------



## renata32

hi try to look at Czech Republic,  Reprofit.cz , they speak good English , very friendly and helpful ..


----------



## rj765

Hi there. 
wlee9462, personally I did not have this kind of experience in Greece. And also have not met people who have any. So, I am sorry, can`t tell you anything about surrogacy over there. It seems like it is not famous place to go for the surrogate motherhood. 

But I know pretty much about Russian surrogacy. My hubby and I went with Ukrainian clinic because my cousin had done it before. I mean from the very beginning we knew that we would go to Ukraine. But still we wanted to find out as much as possible about international surrogacy. In order not to have any surprises in future and be well prepared, you know. That is why before starting my journey I did some research and found out pretty much about surrogacy in different countries. And there were no good things about Russia at all. Except for possibility for gay couples do it there. 

The provision for the surrogate motherhood in Russian legislation is not perfect or even well done. According to Russian laws the surrogate mother has all the rights to keep the baby after the birth. Even if the child is not related to her genetically. And that is a HUGE problem for the intended parents. Agencies or clinics over there are not responsible for anything what is happening after the birth of the child. I do not want to tell bad things about all Russians, but over there, as long as it is remunerated, almost all women who decide to become a surrogate do it in order to get money. There is no altruistic feeling or will to help infertile couples. I am not judging them, no way. They are accepting it as a job, and this job is like a miracle for us, those who can not gestate. I appreciate what they do and think that they deserve much more than they are paid. But what I want to say, is that pretty often these women decide to enrich by chance and make some money on people who had come so close to their dream of becoming parents. So that they just keep the baby and make you give them all the money you are able to get in order to have your child. And the law protects them. Or sometimes these women can just change their mind and decide that there is a right time for them to become mommies again. I have read a lot of stories about such experience on the internet. And also heard it from the couples who had gone through it by themselves or who got to know those who had. It is totally up to you, but I would recommend you to stay away from Russia. And it is not just about money, I can not even imagine how one would feel if someone took his or her child and did not want to give him back. I think there is too much risk...

Anyway, before deciding for some country you should find out everything about the legal side of the question over there. Success rates are very important as well. And I guess the best way to choose a right country and right clinic is to talk to some people who have already done it there. First-hand knowledge is the most valuable, in my opinion.
Good luck on your journey! And if you have any questions or doubts feel free to pm me


----------

